# My 55g planted with DIY canopy



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

I finally got my first planted tank all set up! In fact these is the first tank I have designed my self (GF kept hijacking the other tanks). I still plan on adding some broad leaf plants to fill some of the space in the back. The driftwood is from the local lake. I scrubbed it down, washed it off and dried it out. The canopy is also DIY which has its own thread. Well, let me know what you think. 








The white rock on the wood is temporary until the wood will stay sunk on it's own. 
Left side:








Right side:









So the problem now: all the plants have melted horribly. I've read that some melting is normal with some plants, but these have all gone to goo. Might they recover? Or am I really missing something for them? There is 1.5inches of planting soil under the black sand. No co2 or other frets at this point. But I'm thinking co2 will be needed with the lights in there.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice! That's a great piece of wood you found.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

What lighting do you have?

Did all the plants melt, or just one type?

Oh yeh, and it looks really nice, I like the wood.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Looks amazing! As far as the plants, can you tell us what the lighting is vs. depth of the tank, what plants they are, any type of co2, and what fertilizers you use?


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

I didn't get them from a store so I'm really not sure of the names. I think the small ones are micro swords, and it is java moss on the wood. I couldn't name the tall ones in the back. There are some baby tears as well. The baby tears and moss seem ok. I have 2 4ft 6500k T8s and 2 4100k. The tank has a bottom layer of organic potting soil under the black sand. No other ferts or co2 yet, but I can do both. I just didn't think they would have issues this quickly without those. I'll see if I can find pics or I'D the other plants. Thanks.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

If its a 48" T5HO, 2X54W (or more), you'll more than likely run into issues without CO2. Anything less you may be able to get away without....just depends on what it is.

EDIT - I see what you have now. I'd get rid of any 4100K, they will not do all too much for your plants. Need to stay in the 5500-10000k range. I assume they are 32W? If so it may be okay without CO2. You'll just have to watch it. A DIY with a few bottles ganged together will help your plants, if you can't afford to go the cost of pressurized.

Oh yeah - try to get out leaves that you see are melting. Once they turn to mush they will dissolve in your tank and make a mess. Just snip them off and leave the rest. New leaves should start in a few days after if the plant is going to survive.


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

jrman83 said:


> If its a 48" T5HO, 2X54W (or more), you'll more than likely run into issues without CO2. Anything less you may be able to get away without....just depends on what it is.
> 
> EDIT - I see what you have now. I'd get rid of any 4100K, they will not do all too much for your plants. Need to stay in the 5500-10000k range. I assume they are 32W? If so it may be okay without CO2. You'll just have to watch it. A DIY with a few bottles ganged together will help your plants, if you can't afford to go the cost of pressurized.
> 
> Oh yeah - try to get out leaves that you see are melting. Once they turn to mush they will dissolve in your tank and make a mess. Just snip them off and leave the rest. New leaves should start in a few days after if the plant is going to survive.



The lights are 32 watts each. I'm hearing different things about co2 or not, so I'll play it by ear. 

I'm not sure why I thought this, but I got the 4100k lights thinking they would make the fish's colors look nicer? Maybe not, no idea really. I'll get two more 6500ks if there is no point to the others.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You could also get 1-2 10000k bulbs. They are just as good for plants (no difference in growth rates or health compared to 6500K) and they will give things a different color. I have one tank setup like this and love the way my fish and redder plants look with the 10000k bulbs.


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jul 31, 2011)

I'll take a look for those, thanks.


----------



## LaurenK (Mar 18, 2012)

Very nice. Love the piece of wood. The moss will look great going across that.


----------

